# I bought myself a hoist



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

That a nice looking hoist. I think You paid too much, IMO.


----------



## phoebeliu (Aug 4, 2012)

o, cost for all the tools will enough to buy a new electric car from china. 
ours cost only usd 8000-9000.


----------

